# Flex Wheeler and drug use



## Arnold (Jun 28, 2004)

Check out the latest issue of MD, Flex talks about some of his past drug use/abuse.

Remember how huge Flex's delts were? Well, there is a reason for that! He explains exactly how he did it in his column.

Basically on contest day at about 5am he started injecting them going thru a total of about 21 bottles of a drug similar to Synthol, and this was/is a regular practice at the pro level.

you'll have to read it, very interesting...


----------



## Arnold (Jun 28, 2004)

btw, I am in no way discounting Flex, his physique or pro bb's, I just found it very interesting, and worth reading.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 28, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> btw, I am in no way discounting Flex, his physique or pro bb's, I just found it very interesting, and worth reading.


Most of us who have been around know your take on those things, its neat to see him give some info, very interesting. Tom Prince said when he retires he will toss out some examples of what the pros do.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 29, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio



> Remember how huge Flex's delts were? Well, there is a reason for that! He explains exactly how he did it in his column.
> 
> Basically on contest day at about 5am he started injecting them going thru a total of about 21 bottles of a drug similar to Synthol, and this was/is a regular practice at the pro level.


Sounds like that weird guy Greg Valintino with those ugly huge arms compared to the rest of his body. Why would anyone want to look like that?

From what I know about synthol is it's sold as a topical posing oil. It's injected into different mucsle areas & the synthol causes the fascia around the muscle to grow or expand allowing more room for the actual muscle to grow.

To keep the gains, they have to continously inject enough synthol into the desired spot.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 29, 2004)

Synthol doen't make anything grow. That is why you have to keep injecting it.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 29, 2004)

dg806



> Synthol doen't make anything grow. That is why you have to keep injecting it.


Well from what I've read in books & magazines about synthol, with constant injections it makes the fascia around the muscle expand allowing more room for the muscle to grow with training, steroids & GH/insulint stack of course.

I have an interview in a magazine with the creator of synthol who's used it on himself.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 29, 2004)

While we may believe in fascia stretching helping to promote new gains, there is really no proof that it does that.

The "gains"  go away relatively fast.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 29, 2004)

Right, Flex said he only did this on competition day, as you know huge delts are not only impressive but create quite an illusion on stage of being larger and having a better v taper, etc. He also said he did it to keep up with Kevin Levrone who had awesome delts.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 29, 2004)

Mudge



> While we may believe in fascia stretching helping to promote new gains, there is really no proof that it does that.
> 
> The "gains"  go away relatively fast.


I have an interview with the creator of synthol who's used it on himself from an old magazine. When I find it, I'll scan the couple of pages & post them.

But have you ever seen Greg Valentino? He has ugly huge arms that are too big for his body & he is a synthol freak.

Robert DiMaggio 



> Right, Flex said he only did this on competition day, as you know huge delts are not only impressive but create quite an illusion on stage of being larger and having a better v taper, etc. He also said he did it to keep up with Kevin Levrone who had awesome delts.


I bet Kevin Levrone was using synthol to on competition day.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 29, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> I bet Kevin Levrone was using synthol to on competition day.


Well...I can't say for SURE that he wasn't or didn't BUT I can say that his delts in person even off season really are freaky.  (I mean all of the pros are "freaky" but I particularly remember being blown away by his shoulders)


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 29, 2004)

Here is a pic of that synthol freak Greg Valentino I found in one of my magazines.

Look how ugly his arms are even though they're huge.

When I find the interview of the creator of Synthol I'll post it.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 29, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> I bet Kevin Levrone was using synthol to on competition day.



by the way Flex wrote in this article it sounds like it's a common practice amoung the pros for any "lagging" body part.


----------



## ClintZ28 (Jun 29, 2004)

It's just sad.  I also read Paul Dillet's section where he talked about his second near death experience when using insulin for the first time.  I just can't believe that so many top level bodybuilders don't even know what they are putting into their bodies.  I would think that they would have done their homework over the years and would basically be qualified dieticians, and have a good understanding of all interactions these drugs have in their bodies.  
   After learning about these practices, I don't think I would ever take advice from many of these pro bodybuilders.  I've overlooked a lot of dumb things they have said in their columns in MD.  Now I know, that many of them are genetic wonders, and don't know shit.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 29, 2004)

ClintZ28 said:
			
		

> Now I know, that many of them are genetic wonders, and don't know shit.



yes they are, but I would not go as far to say they do not know shit.


----------



## ClintZ28 (Jun 29, 2004)

Robert, well, I just mean, that maybe many of them don't.  I've heard some sketchy advice given by a lot of them.  They at least think they know everything.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 29, 2004)

maybe we can say they know everything about getting their bodies (not necessarily someone else's) in the shape they want them to be (regardless of consequence) on contest day.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 29, 2004)

ClintZ28 said:
			
		

> I just can't believe that so many top level bodybuilders don't even know what they are putting into their bodies. I would think that they would have done their homework over the years and would basically be qualified dieticians, and have a good understanding of all interactions these drugs have in their bodies.


Something leads ME to believe you have very little idea of what you are talking about. There is no gaurantee on how blood sugar will be affected by a given dose of insulin, at times the body will shift VERY rapidly. My own diabetic friend can attest to this, her blood sugar went from 237 to 80 in a matter of MINUTES without insulin or any other glucose disposal agent.

So before we rag on Paul for being a dumbass, maybe you should read up a bit first. Even making the correct calculations, it is still possible to kill yourself using insulin. If you want to be serious about insulin use then a glucometer would be a must have investment.

He also fell over on stage once from diuretic use coupled with water starvation.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 29, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> Well...I can't say for SURE that he wasn't or didn't BUT I can say that his delts in person even off season really are freaky. (I mean all of the pros are "freaky" but I particularly remember being blown away by his shoulders)


His whole body in peak shape to me speaks of freak, and asthetically freaky at that. Visually one of my all time favorites.

He can press 405 behind the neck for at least 5 reps, synthol or not its certainly not all oil in those arms.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 29, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> He can press 405 behind the neck for at least 5 reps, synthol or not its certainly not all oil in those arms.


----------



## ClintZ28 (Jun 29, 2004)

Paul, I believe was not smart in trying this for the first time on competition day.  A practical idea would be to try it in very small doses during the offseason to see how you body reacts.  He tries it for the FIRST time and shoots enough to kill himself.  That's kinda dumb, don't you think?

 He didn't even know how many carbs he had taken in.  He just gave himself 10 units, and figured, yeah, he had eaten enough, even though he had never used insulin before.  That's pretty dumb! hehe


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 29, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio




> by the way Flex wrote in this article it sounds like it's a common practice amoung the pros for any "lagging" body part.


I know they almost all use Synthol on an uneven body part. But Greg Valentino isn't even in the pro rankings.

Do any of you have any comments on this synthol freak Greg Valentino with the picture I supplied? I have somewhere more pics of his screwed up looking synthol injected arms.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 29, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Do any of you have any comments on this synthol freak Greg Valentino with the picture I supplied?



we have talked about him in other threads...I think he has serious mental issues.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 29, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio



> we have talked about him in other threads...I think he has serious mental issues.


I wasn't sure if  anyone knew him hear as I hadn't seen him mentioned recently.

But I was expecting you to say something like that about him. I think the dude is one beer short of a six pack if you know what I mean lol.

I just can't understand why anyone would want to look like that?


----------



## Mudge (Jun 29, 2004)

ClintZ28 said:
			
		

> He tries it for the FIRST time and shoots enough to kill himself.


It doesn't take much to kill you, and yes it was dumb not knowing what his blood sugar was before and after doing so.

Valentino is about 3 beers short of a 6 pack. He is 5'4" so obviously he seems to have a problem with that, the rest of his body is not that spectacular, forearms, chest, back, all pale in comparison to his "genetically gifted arms."


----------



## ClintZ28 (Jun 29, 2004)

I have a friend that personally knows him. He said that Gregg will not admit to using synthol. My friend is also a doctor and tried to explain to him the damage that will occur as it enters his blood. Gregg stated that he just wants to enjoy the attention and get everything he can out of it while it lasts. It's sad.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 29, 2004)

Mudge



> It doesn't take much to kill you, and yes it was dumb not knowing what his blood sugar was before and after doing so.
> 
> Valentino is about 3 beers short of a 6 pack. He is 5'4" so obviously he seems to have a problem with that, the rest of his body is not that spectacular, forearms, chest, back, all pale in comparison to his "genetically gifted arms."


 
As far as I've heard about Greg Valentino, he constantly injects a sh!t load of synthol to his biceps & triceps on each arm every week or something.

I just don't think Greg Valentino is that smart & I'm not the only one who thinks so here.

But why would anyone do that to himself? I just don't get it?

Lee Priest is around 5ft5 & is 240lbs ripped which is like a 5ft11 280lb ripped person. But Lee doesn't look all screwed up like Greg does?

I just don't get why he wants to look like that?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 29, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> I just don't get why he wants to look like that?



well, neither do I, but I guess only Greg would be able to answer this question.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 29, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Lee Priest is around 5ft5 & is 240lbs ripped which is like a 5ft11 280lb ripped person. But Lee doesn't look all screwed up like Greg does?


5'4" and a half, and yes Lee is huge for his height. There is no way to compare Lee Priest and Greg Valentino, they dont belong in the same sentence.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 29, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio



> well, neither do I, but I guess only Greg would be able to answer this question.


That's true, but wouldn't one in general want to look like Frank Sepe or Lee Labrada in his prime instead?


Mudge



> 5'4" and a half, and yes Lee is huge for his height. There is no way to compare Lee Priest and Greg Valentino, they dont belong in the same sentence.


That is exactly why I compared them together. They are roughly the same height & weight, but Lee Priest looks way better at his short height than Greg does.

ClintZ28



> I have a friend that personally knows him. He said that Gregg will not admit to using synthol. My friend is also a doctor and tried to explain to him the damage that will occur as it enters his blood. Gregg stated that he just wants to enjoy the attention and get everything he can out of it while it lasts. It's sad.


Of course Greg won't admit to it just like many bodybuilders don't admit to steroid or GH use. 

Have you met Greg through your friend before? He must look real weird in person even more than the magazines.

So he doesn't care about his health eh? That is sad, that's the way most IFBB pro's think.



I have posted 3 pics of the 3 page interview with the inventor of Chris Clark who's used steroids & synthol & has weighed as much as 270lbs ripped & he isn't very tall.

I know it's hard to read, but the picture manager wouldn't allow me to post pics much larger than this.

What do you think? You can also find Chris Clark on the web to.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 29, 2004)

I read something one time about how greg used to inject like 5 grams of test a week into each arm. He claims its not synthol that made him so big its all the HUGE volume injections into his arms and delts. He said that he would use prop


----------



## LAM (Jun 29, 2004)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> I read something one time about how greg used to inject like 5 grams of test a week into each arm. He claims its not synthol that made him so big its all the HUGE volume injections into his arms and delts. He said that he would use prop


I'm sure he did just about everything to get his upper arms to look the way they do.

apparently he missed out on some serious forearm training.  I've seen 14 year old girls with bigger forearms then Greg V. lol, what a loser !


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 29, 2004)

He is a freak and if attention is what he was after he has got it. Its too bad what he has done is probably going to be what kills him when all that oil gets into his blood. I'm sure that can't be healthy at all. Not to mention he has ruined his body. I've seen pictures of him actually looking halfway normal.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 29, 2004)

Can you believe that is him?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 29, 2004)

Another pic of Greg looking fairly good. Its a shame he wasn't happy looking like this and now he looks like a total idiot.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 29, 2004)

TrojanMan60563



> I read something one time about how greg used to inject like 5 grams of test a week into each arm. He claims its not synthol that made him so big its all the HUGE volume injections into his arms and delts. He said that he would use prop


I don't know about injecting test into each arm. I still think he uses synthol weekly.



> Another pic of Greg looking fairly good. Its a shame he wasn't happy looking like this and now he looks like a total idiot.


I agree he looks amazing in those 2 pics you posted of him. It doesn't even look like him now. Take a look at the pic I posted a few replies down.

He looks really ugly & has very bad symetry now presently. In these 2 photos, he really looks good. Even his face looks better in those 2 pics than now.

It really is ashame.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 29, 2004)

He claimed it was test and EQ, but I doubt it was test and EQ alone that gave a guy 27" arms at his height.


----------



## ZorroAzul (Jun 30, 2004)

*synthol*

Oh lord!   please look at this!!  looks like a tumor, GROSS


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jun 30, 2004)

http://www.shawnray.net/home2000/bo...C_BeautyandtheBeast/bc_beautyandthebeast.html

a perspective on ken wheeler.  

i always thought that wheeler was a flake, and an over-rated one at that.: a skinny kid, narrow shouldered, no calves and a flat chest.  I said as much in a thread once and took a little heat for it by those who worship at his altar.  

often, at the upper levels of the pros, it isn't that the people have great outward physical genetics but have the right mental / biochemical genetics to process & handle the amounts of steroids, nubain, insulin, igf, hgh other drugs that a person believes they must take/do to compete at that level.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jun 30, 2004)

ZorroAzul said:
			
		

> Oh lord! please look at this!! looks like a tumor, GROSS


Isn't this a psychological disorder?  For someone to do that to themselves when looks so awful?


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 30, 2004)

Kevin Levrone rules !!!


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 30, 2004)

ZorroAzul



> Oh lord! please look at this!! looks like a tumor, GROSS


That was the next pic I was going to post of Greg. I knew I had it somewhere in one of my magazines. That is for sure synthol in his arms.

Mr_Snafu



> Isn't this a psychological disorder? For someone to do that to themselves when looks so awful?


I'm beginning to think so, cause I still can't understand why he would want to go from a great body in the 2 pics that TrojanMan60563 posted to what he is now?

Did anyone check out the 3 page interview pics with Chris Clark the inventor of Synthol? Any opinions?

Here is another link about him. http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/ronharris8.htm
And the pic that ZorroAzul posted of Gred is used in this example.


----------



## rule62 (Jun 30, 2004)

I just read the MD article by Flex that Robert DeMaggio mentioned. It is really interesting. Along with the escaline and synthol, the diuertic use (and insulin) seems to really bring a lot of pros to the brink of death. It sounds like Flex came close to cashing in at that Olympia. Dillet had a similar article a few months ago in MD. His was really scary.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 30, 2004)

Another Freak show pic


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 30, 2004)

Is there anything normal about his tri's...he is aweful looking.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 30, 2004)

Here is another good one


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 30, 2004)

Here have another


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 30, 2004)

its like a bobble arm


----------



## ZorroAzul (Jun 30, 2004)

doesn't this guy have a mirror?? LMAO!  I am dead serious I rather be a skinny normal person than that freak of nature!

Can u imagine walking in the street?? the faces of total DISGUST that people must have when they look at you? Kids laughing?? LOL

Besides, it is OBVIOUSLY some kind of mental disorder, this guy needs some help really bad!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 30, 2004)

This is supposed to be still natural according to him. I think that red mark on his left bi is where he injected. What do you guys think?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 30, 2004)

Jesus!  What a fuckup!  

Still suprises me everytime I see his pics


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Jun 30, 2004)

Those pics of mellow's arms, Damn That's some nasty look'n shit! I remember peep'n a piece in Testosterone Mag about Pro BB's drop'n $25,000 on14 week cycles for contest , so I guess at that point in tha game it's on a popp'n. Flex I'm sure is in tha mix along wit everybody in tha IFBB.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 30, 2004)

Yeah and they spend 60k a year too, thats crap. They use what they can afford.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 30, 2004)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> This is supposed to be still natural according to him. I think that red mark on his left bi is where he injected. What do you guys think?


Actually its much more likely a pimple or something, I've never had injection marks, a small lump afterwards yes - from oil buildup. He claimed to have 20" naturals, and last I heard when coming off juice (after his arrest) said he was down to 25" all natural.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 30, 2004)

yeah mudge the red dot is probably a pimple now that I think about it cause I didn't get anything like that when I shot. In that pic he is supposedly natural before any juice and is 21". I have to call BS on that. You can tell he is already looking very fake in that last pic


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 30, 2004)

TrojanMan60563 
All I can say is he isn't normal & he isn't physically appealing. I still say he is one beer short of a six pack if you know what I mean.

But after seeing those pics, damn, that isn't normal. Disorder is I think the best possibility.

But why would anyone want to look like that? I still & never will get it.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 30, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> But why would anyone want to look like that? I still & never will get it.


If it IS a disorder, then you have to think differently.  Just like an anorexic sees themselves as fat, when they are not.  Maybe he sees tiny arms?  Who knows.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 30, 2004)

Premier




> If it IS a disorder, then you have to think differently. Just like an anorexic sees themselves as fat, when they are not. Maybe he sees tiny arms? Who knows.


Whatever it is & whatever he sees, all I see is ugliness & disproportion.

Very sad to go fromt the 2 pics that were posted by TrojanMan60563 when he was lookn' good to the recent pics just posted. Very sad.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 30, 2004)

yes, a *serious* case of body dismorphia.

http://www.cosmeticsupport.com/info/bdd3.html


----------



## Mudge (Jun 30, 2004)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> yeah mudge the red dot is probably a pimple now that I think about it cause I didn't get anything like that when I shot. In that pic he is supposedly natural before any juice and is 21". I have to call BS on that. You can tell he is already looking very fake in that last pic


Yep, the right arm is a giveaway if nothing else.


----------



## Evil ANT (Jun 30, 2004)

Greg is a douche-bag, and from what I gather most bodybuilders and weightlifters think he's a joke and can't stand him.

Isn't he in prison now for 'roids, anyway? I remember the Daily Show on Comedy Central ripping into him pretty bad when he got busted. Hilarious stuff.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jul 1, 2004)

the red dot / pimple issue may be in fact the scar on his arm where he had a chunk of his bicep muscle removed due to infection.  seems a doc cut some of it out due to it being infected.  so his bicep peak on that arm is missing.  

freaks always find some other freak to stare at.  this is yet another example of why people stare.  one bodybuilder is pissed that some " normie " ( thank you family guy!- i love family guy!) stares at him; to the normie, he is probably as weird looking as Greg Valentine is to some of you.  

I don't garner a second glance.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 1, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio




> yes, a *serious* case of body dismorphia.
> 
> http://www.cosmeticsupport.com/info/bdd3.html


Well that link says it all!!

Evil ANT



> Greg is a douche-bag, and from what I gather most bodybuilders and weightlifters think he's a joke and can't stand him.
> 
> Isn't he in prison now for 'roids, anyway? I remember the Daily Show on Comedy Central ripping into him pretty bad when he got busted. Hilarious stuff.


Well I don't know if other bbd's & weightlifters hated him when he looked the way he looked in the 2 pics posted by TrojanMan60563, but they probably started hating after that horrible & ugly change in physique.

I still will never understand fully why he did that to himself, turning a great & proprotional physique into that ugly freak. Although the article certainly explains some things, but I will never ungderstand. Psychological for sure though.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 1, 2004)

I'll tell ya why he did it....he did have a nice body but it was nothing special that grabbed much attention for anything. Now people give him the attention he craves. If he only realized its negative attention. But to some people anything is better then nothing at all.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jul 4, 2004)

ya know, i read that muscular development article about Flex's drug use.  esiclene has been around for a number of years-  i remember some local boys using it for the provincials.  
the key issue i get out of the article is just how much of a big asshole Ken Wheeler really is.  He admits to using drugs ( i am not talking about steroids ) in order to beat people who have a better physique.   he then rationalizes his own behavior- dissembles his actions and motives- then goes on to RAT out Kevin Levrone and probably other people.  he states that Levrone bogarted all the esiclene in the area so that Wheeler had to stock up.  it's always 

" yeah, i did bad but ..... ( insert pro name here ) was even worse.  ANd he has a better body than i do, and works out harder, is stronger, follows a stricter diet than i do so what could i do?  i just HAD TO USE these other illegal drugs in order to win."  

there were several bodybuilders who, at the time were BETTER than Ken Wheeler.  Now, for years to come, people will forever be talking about Wheelers 'amazing symmetry " and small joints and large muscle bellies"  completely ignoring the fact that the shoulders and arms were false and that in fact, he was a skinny, narrow-shouldered young man with a poor work ethic who screwed other people out of their rightful place in history.   


the freaking guy never admits to his own motives and intentions.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 4, 2004)

He admitted his own laziness when he was an NPC competitor.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jul 4, 2004)

wow..


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 4, 2004)

Flex has a pig nose...thats enough reason for me to dislike the guy..lol


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Jul 5, 2004)

yeah, that's something...


----------

